
HN Classics: As We May Think (1945) - ColinWright
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-think/303881/?single_page=true
======
myaso
You beat me to it by a day! And here I thought I was being clever. It's
amazing how Xerox PARC's lineage can probably be traced to this essay, that's
not the only interesting thing about it :)

Vannevar Bush's writings are going on my reading list this year and ironically
so are Markus Wolf's.

